# Boa Vista (RR) - A capital do extremo norte do Brasil



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

Crescendo a olhos vistos, e com muita qualidade! :cheers:

Boa Vista sempre foi pra mim um misto de curiosidade e predileção, parecia uma cidade tão bem planejada e bem-cuidada, ainda que frente a circunstâncias não muito favoráveis, e esse thread só veio pra reforçar isso: urbanização de primeira, vias largas, muitas áreas verdes.

Tomara que continue se desenvolvendo muito!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Semana passada conheci um cara de Boa Vista, primeira vez que vi um roraimense :lol:
Gostei de ver novas fotos de Roraima, quando for para a Guiana, passarei na capital de RR


----------



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

Centro comercial de Boa Vista
















































































































































Fotos: Manoel Henrique


----------



## del Marques (Mar 8, 2009)

Grata surpresa.


----------



## mauco (Apr 21, 2008)

Quando ela começar a se verticalizar vai ficar perfeita.

Em algumas fotos no nível da rua, me lembrou bastante Chapecó em Santa Catarina.


----------



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

É amanhã, 09/07. 129 anos de Boa Vista! :cheers: 


















































































Imagens: Canal VFly imagens aéreas - YouTube


----------



## DouglasMoraes (Jun 3, 2013)

Bem impresionado com Boa Vista.
tinha uma outra impressão da cidade


----------



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

Os jardins do Parque Ayrton Senna, em Boa Vista



















































































Fotos: Manoel Henrique


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Que lindas fotos e que surpresa boa ver Boa Vista assim.


----------



## odilson_sa (Aug 29, 2008)

Boa Vista teve grandes mudanças nos últimos anos. Está mais bonita. Parabéns.


----------



## William_Matheus (Jan 19, 2015)

A cidade parece estar em grande desenvolvimento.
Gostei do transporte público, parece ser bom!
Parabéns pelas imagens jv!


----------



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

Novo letreiro de Boa Vista na Praça das Águas:


Entrega do Letreiro EU AMO BOA VISTA foto Fernando Teixeira (46) by Prefeitura Boa Vista, no Flickr


01.08.2019 Entrega Letrero EU AMO BOA VISTA Ft Igorh Martins (53) by Prefeitura Boa Vista, no Flickr


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

João, 
As fotos ficaram muito legais! BVB não é tão mostrada no SSC, mas quando é mostrada, nós nos surpreendemos como ela cresce sem perder a sua peculiaridade. Tomara que conserve esse charme! :yes:

Parabéns pelo trabalho! :applause:


----------



## Atchim (May 24, 2019)

Parece bem cuidada, o centro comercial é meio confuso visualmente, mas toda cidade brasileira é assim.


----------



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

Parque Ecológico Bosque dos Papagaios, no bairro Paraviana






















































Autoria própria


----------



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

Parque do Mirandinha, bairro Caçari






















































Autoria própria


----------



## santos diguin (7 mo ago)

jvitor2012 said:


> Novo letreiro de Boa Vista na Praça das Águas:
> 
> 
> Entrega do Letreiro EU AMO BOA VISTA foto Fernando Teixeira (46) by Prefeitura Boa Vista, no Flickr
> ...


*A PERGUNTA QUE NÃO QUEE CALAR PORQUE NAOS FAZEM PRESIOS EDIFICIOS ALTOS NA CIDADE E PROIBIDO ?*


----------



## viníciusMS (Mar 7, 2010)

Bela cidade!


----------



## qnayeon (Jan 24, 2018)

A capital mais organizada do norte talvez... Muito bom e parece que tende a melhorar, aliás esses meio fios zebrados me lembram a Ásia.


----------



## abrandao (Sep 8, 2006)

Positivamente impressionado com Boa Vista! Parabéns pelo thread!


----------

